
AMD Ryzen-Powered Raspberry Pi Rival Uses Radeon Vega Graphics - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/axiomtek-capa13r-amd-ryzen-radeon-vega-raspberry-pi
======
ncmncm
Does the $50 include the CPU package?

~~~
colejohnson66
Where’d that $50 come from? The end of the article mentions that it’s
available for “an undisclosed price”

~~~
entropic88
Think they're being shown the same ad I'm seeing for a Raspberry Pi 3B at the
bottom of the article

------
gen3
I wonder if this would make a good router? If I’m reading it right it has 4
1gig Ethernet and a WiFi card. If it’s cheap it might be worth it.

